# PVC Toilet (closet) flange cracked



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Like all the home improvement projects that I start, replacing a toilet has turned into an unwanted adventure.

When I pulled up the old toilet, I realized that it was grouted in place with some toilet shims. That didn't seem like a big deal at first, but then I realized that the flange has a crack in it and they put grout all around the flange too. So I'm thinking that whoever installed this thing just did it barely good enough to call it a day.

Bottom line is that I don't know if I should Use one of those metal ring repair kits to cover the flange and drill in the floor or if I should have the whole flange replaced, or should I just grout the new toilet in place like the last one and hope it all stays put.

I'm a little bit concerned about using a metal ring to repair the flange because it might rust and of course there's the question of drilling into the concrete slab.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Any of those rings I've seen have been stainless steel which should not rust.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks. I scheduled a plumber for tomorrow to replace the flange and reinstall the toilet.

I feel like everything in this house was put together in the cheapest, most expedient manner possible. I'm trying to improve the things I touch as I go along.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> I feel like everything in this house was put together in the cheapest, most expedient manner possible. I'm trying to improve the things I touch as I go along.


Welcome to modern day home building!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Just for the sake of closing the loop on this maintenance item, I'm happy to report that indeed a new flange was justified. Plumber noticed that the original flange was not only cracked nearly all the way around, but it was also very tilted. He was able to level the new flange; hopefully, if I ever replace this toilet again, I will be able to do it myself.


----------

